# simpleviewer einbinden



## 3er-coupe (8. August 2007)

Hallo,
habe hier schon die Suche benutzt und leider nichts passendes gefunden was das einbinden eines simpleviewer's in eine Homepage betrifft. Vielleicht wird darüber auch nichts mehr gepostet weil das eigentlich zum Kindergeburtstag gehört und alle hier schon viel weiter sind 
Habe leider nicht sehr viel Ahnung von HTML etc.Meine derzeitigen Homepages habe ich mit Hilfe von Photoshop und Microsoft Frontpage erstellt.Um ein wenig mehr Pepp reinzubringen habe ich mir das Macromedia Flash Packet gekauft und hab mich hier angemeldet um einiges darüber zu lernen.

Aber wie oben schon erwähnt scheitert es bereits daran meine Gallery mit Hilfe von "SimpleViewer" zu aktualisieren.Bin auf dem Gebiet ein absoluter Newbie und habe von Homepage und dergleichen bis vor einem halben Jahr nicht die geringste Ahnung gehabt.
Hab mir gedacht ich hole mir den SimpleViewer(gratisBildergallerie)aber kann mit den Daten(swfobject/viewer/gallery/index/readme/images und thumbs Ordner)nichts anfangen bzw.weiss nicht wie man die anordnet um die Gallery in der Homepage richtig angezeigt bekommt,
bitte nicht lachen-wie gesagt Newbie:-(


----------



## 3er-coupe (8. August 2007)

keiner ne Idee, oder falsches Unterforum...


----------

